
Why I probably won’t be making another mobile game ever again - cannshammy
http://www.mikecann.co.uk/misc/why-i-probably-wont-be-making-another-mobile-game-ever-again/
======
dragonbonheur
Publish on the Amazon Store for your paid apps and on F-Droid for your free
ones. Or publish mini games for Free on Fdroid with links to your own hosted
paid games. Don't give up.

